# Bugs and Lizards



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

The kids (and me) love our yard bugs and lizards....here's a few pics from last summer.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Some nice shots there!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Those are great Pod. I like the backyard critters too. That lizard pic is 2cool!


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

*spiders and snakes*

copperhead shedding in cast net

spider on thistle


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Neat pics...Don't want a copperhead in my castnet! They are a pretty snake though.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*All things considered*

Pod I thtink I'd rather spend time in your yard than Medulla's!!

Cool shot for both of you. Pod, you're not aking credit for your daughter shot are you?  The monarch/viceroy is my fav. Medulla that has to be the meanest looking, most intimidating weed ever.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I think pictures on the internet are about as close as I want to be to a copperhead.

Nice shots.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Pod I thtink I'd rather spend time in your yard than Medulla's!!
> 
> Cool shot for both of you. Pod, you're not aking credit for your daughter shot are you?  The monarch/viceroy is my fav. Medulla that has to be the meanest looking, most intimidating weed ever.


They were all taken with her camera and she did take the first two. When I take butterfly pics I usually get an empty flower where one used to be!


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Hahaha, yep, don't try this at home! 

I took the photo with a Fuji Finepix 1400Zoom...in macro mode...the subjest was but a scant few inches from the lense.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Couple more lizards, we kept the one on the skate board for a couple of months, he became pretty docile and would let us "pose" him. Don't turn me in to CPS for the second one!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Godzilla*

That must be one HUGE lizard to take up that much room on a skateboard!!

Just one more reason I don't have pierced ears.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Pod said:


> Couple more lizards, we kept the one on the skate board for a couple of months, he became pretty docile and would let us "pose" him. Don't turn me in to CPS for the second one!


All she needs now is a cicada shell on the nose to go with her anole earrings...hahaha...cooool.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Nice images POD. LOL at the lizard earring!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Neat pics, Pod ... looks like your daughter's really into the nature thing.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

really like the butterfly pic.. its wall worthy in my book


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*From the archives...*

Love this post. Credit where credit is due...the first shot was taken by my wife Jill in Cozumel.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

We love Cozumel...I've taken a bunch of Iguana pics there but nothing as spectacular as your wife's! Great photo! I like the picture of the "stud" anole too.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Pod said:


> We love Cozumel...I've taken a bunch of Iguana pics there but nothing as spectacular as your wife's! Great photo! I like the picture of the "stud" anole too.


She absolutely humbled me. The background, exposure, composition, color and a really cool subject is whay I aspire to. What's amazing is she did this with my 35mm camera. We're headed out to BBSP now because she want to learn the Maxxum 7D (groan).


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

> She absolutely humbled me .... We're headed out to BBSP now because she want to learn the Maxxum 7D (groan).


sounds like you are about to get schooled again RB


----------

